# Panel in April, how likely to be matched by August/September?



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi we have panel set for April, I know it's hard to say but how likely will we be matched by Aug/Sept? Our criteria for a child is probably trickier. Thanks


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi 
As you say it is very hard to say how long until a match. We were approved mid September and linked end of October (2wks before our holiday we had checked with SW about before booking back in July) Our LO is finally coming home in just over 2 weeks time.
I feel we were matched.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

April to Aug/Sep is 4-5 months.

We were approved in July, linked in September and matched (at MP) in December, so 5 months, it was then another month before LO came home.
We also found the link ourselves, which does make a difference.

It's possible, but you need to be proactive.  Is there a reason why you need to be matched by then?


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

we were approved Feb saw LO profile Jun, linked end of Aug, Intros 18th Oct -7mths in total.

The real answer is 'how long is a piece of string?!' From reading profile to him coming home was 4mths.
Friends of mine waited 2 years from approval!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We were approved in feb and told about our little man the next day. We had matching panel mid may, intros started end of may and He came home beginning of June. I know it's easy for me to say because we didn't need to wait but prior to AP we were prepared to wait quite a while to find what we believed was the right match. Due to our criteria we were told we would probably have to wait a while for a match but our sw knew about him all along! 

Hope your wait is quick


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

We went to panel in april & weren't linked until October, matched in early November & home midNovember in the end it was all done quickly as they wanted him home & settled for Christmas  & our criteria wasn't strict it was just that there wasn't any children in the LA we used as they were awaiting placement orders, they did have a potential link for us to a child in August but unfortunately the placement order wasn't granted so we had to wait a bit longer & I'm so glad we did because he was the perfect match for us. Saying that I know a couple who were linked the next day after approval panel too so I don't think there's any way in knowing , you could ask your agency if they have any children suitable coming up, i think they know more than let let on but appreciate theres reasons why they cant tell you exact details but there's no harm in asking xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, we were approved in September and still waiting for a match and doesn't look like there will be one anytime soon.  It really is how long is a piece of string - it depends on what you are looking for and what children are coming through when you are approved.  Good luck


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, reason why I ask is because we have a BC at school and would like to go on holiday in August. On one hand we don't want to put our lives on hold especially for our bc but don't want to mess up any potential links. Our SW explained the 3 month to national register process but didn't mention any direct potentials from their LA, maybe as our criteria may be a bit trickier.

I know there is no crystal ball but WWYD? The longer we wait to book a holiday the pricier and less availability it becomes! Thanks


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd book the holiday. If they find the right match the fact intros may have to be delayed a couple of weeks will be neither here nor there. Ours were delayed nearly a month as both our and our sons SWs were on holiday so you can guarentee they'd be happy to delay you if it was the other way round 

Edited to add; well, I'd maybe ask your SW if they do indeed have a link lined up. If they do maybe I'd change my mind. If they don't then I'd get on with your plans


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Book it! 

We went to panel of oct, found our link a week later....went in holiday in December, officially linked in Jan, matching panel April, home in May.

Good luck x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Book, book, book, book, book!

Though as Katie suggests I would ask first to see if there are any possible links in the pipeline, but honestly - on planet adoption 2 weeks is nothing. Good luck xxx


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you ladies   our social worker had said none in particular except the process to national register but I will ask again.


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

During our assessment last year our SW suddenly started asking very specific questions about when would we be truly ready to bring home a child & pushing us towards a younger child (it was around Oct when panel was end Nov).... it was a real shift in the way she phrased things. We asked her outright if she had a child in mind (twice actually) and she said absolutely not. The day after panel she rang and told us about LO and said she known for a while about him. When we read through LO court order in Oct it stated "potential adoptive parents have been identified". Our gut feeling had been right all along but she told us she had to do things in the right order! 


I'm just saying that they won't necessarily give you an honest answer even when you ask a direct question, so in my opinion you should just get on with normal life until they tell you otherwise. Like others have said, nothing stops SW taking holiday (and lots of it if my SW is anything to go by, she had 6 weeks during assessment and then our MP is delayed as she had 3 weeks off at christmas and another week in Jan!).


----------

